# My A6 3L pics........From Dxb



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

First time posting pics of my car in here.

Specs:
-Audi A6 3L Gulf spec
-58K KM on clock
-H&R lowering springs
-ABT front lip
-ABT 19" Rims (with perfect offset)
-Chrome trims & emblems -blacked out.
-3M 30% tint all round


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

I like the stance, agressive yet practical... :thumbup:


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Some update. Got the complete car Foiled in gloss rosso redusing German Orafor foil.

Have the car for 2 years now & its the best daily i have ever owned.






































At a club meet.





































My current stable.

2001 GTI VR6 
2005 A6 3L
2003 R32


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

looks sick in red


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Blacked out trim*

Hey sama I wanted to black out my trim as well. How did you go about doing that?


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

The trims were also covered in black matt vinyl.


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Rim and tire specs?*

Hey dxb: I just wanted to know the specs of your rims and tires?


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

They are BBS (Made for ABT SP01) 18x8.5" ET 32 with 245-35-19 Tyres.
Approx 1.5" drop on H&R lowering springs.

No spacers etc.


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Some updates.... had the red wrap for 2 years now & the battle scars started to show. So decided to dewrap it.




























This was a photoshop i did a year ago.










Now the roof & shadow trims are wrapped in matt black. Side mirrors in matt carbon vinyl.


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Looking great. I'll try to get some photos up of mine soon


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

Love white A6. Great photos


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

New pics.


----------

